# Drywall ceiling above bathtub/shower



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Yup, a picture would be dandy.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Picture would definitely help, but sounds like adding a layer over the existing would cover the issue with the thinset and fix the problem with the 1/2" gap if I understand what you're describing....


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Yup, a picture would be dandy.


----------

